# Vertraut ihr schottensoft.de



## zweilinkehaende (31. August 2011)

Ich wollte mir Windows für meinen neuen PC holen und habe gesehen, das schottensoft.de 
die Ultimate-Variante, die mit Virtualisierung ganz praktisch wäre, für 84€ verkloppt.
Alle anderen verlangen 130€ oder mehr.

Also würdet ihr schottensoft vertrauen?


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2011)

Also es kommt mir jtz nicht unseriös vor^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Die Frage ist ja, wozu brauchst du Ultimate?


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, wozu brauchst du Ultimate?



Vllt. zum ultimativen Geldausgeben


----------



## zweilinkehaende (31. August 2011)

Auch bei Home-Premium sind die am billigsten und Ultimate wäre mit Power-Shell und XP-Virtualisierung,
mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Benutzerrechte, usw. schon nicht schlecht.
10€ wärs mir wert


----------



## HAWX (31. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist ja, wozu brauchst du Ultimate?



Um sagen zu können: Ich hab den Längsten


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vllt. zum ultimativen Geldausgeben


 
Wenns soviel kostet wie die Home Premium, ist es OK, aber wenns die Ultimate gerade dort so günstig gibt, könnte es die Home Premium auch günstiger geben, da sollte man mal nachschauen.


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2011)

Naja Home kostet 70€^^

@TE

Die haben aber nur ne 32bit Variante. 64bit wäre besser^^ 

Achja den XP-Mode hat auch Professional.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (31. August 2011)

Viele Spiele, Civilisation IV bspw., laufen bei mir nicht unter 7, deswegen wäre die Virtualisierung nicht schlecht,
und Laufwerksverschlüsselung ist auch nicht ganz schlecht (jedenfalls wenn man gewisse paranoide Züge hat 
(Jaja, für die ganz privaten Dinge gibts Privatix))
Professional kostet genausoviel.
Das mit 64 Bit stimmt, aber es geht ja auch um deren 7 HP Angebot


----------



## jojogangsta90 (31. August 2011)

Ich hab die ultimate version. Trotzdem bringt sie dir in sachen virtualisierung nicht bei jedem spiel etwas. Also vertrau nicht darauf das jedea spiel laufen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Die Virtualisierung ist nichts anderes als Virtual PC von Microsoft.
Virtual PC 2007 - Download - CHIP Online
Und das Teil hat *keine *3D Grafikbeschleunigung, 3D Games laufen darauf nicht.

Die Laufwerksverschlüsselung kannst du auch knicken, da kannst du lieber True Crypt nehmen, ist sinnvoller.


----------



## captainN (31. August 2011)

wenn du ultimativ sparst warum net...wichtig ist ne 64er version, home reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus !!!!

aber wenns so billig dort ist , dann ist win 8 nicht mehr weit


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Hast du mal einen Link zu der Windows Software?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (1. September 2011)

Windows 7 kaufen Schottensoft
Was mich stört ist die schlecht aufgelöste Grafik oben und die fehlenden Produktbilder.
Außerdem war das Ultimate-Angebot als 64bit-Version auf GH zu finden.
+ Verdchtig niedrige Preise
= Abzocke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Die Ultimate gibts da eh nur als 32bit Version, ist also Banane.
Kauf dir Home Premium 64bit, kostet nur 68€.
Das Dilemma ist aber, wie es mit Versand aussieht, wenn die Versandkosten 12€ betragen und die Software am Ende 80€ kostet, kannst du dir das auch sparen und dort Sieben kaufen, wo du auch die Hardware kaufst.


----------



## dadany (5. Mai 2014)

NEIN FINGER WEG!!!!!!!!!!Nur PROBLEME!!!!!!!!!!Bestellungen kommen nach Wochen falsch oder garnicht...Geld was man überwiesen hat im vorraus bekommt man nur mit Anwalt oder mit Strafanzeige zurück :-/ schaut in weiteren Foren da steht alles beschrieben, wie schlecht schottensoft.de ist 


zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir Windows für meinen neuen PC holen und habe gesehen, das schottensoft.de
> die Ultimate-Variante, die mit Virtualisierung ganz praktisch wäre, für 84€ verkloppt.
> Alle anderen verlangen 130€ oder mehr.
> 
> Also würdet ihr schottensoft vertrauen?


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

dadany schrieb:


> NEIN FINGER WEG!!!!!!!!!!Nur PROBLEME!!!!!!!!!!Bestellungen kommen nach Wochen falsch oder garnicht...Geld was man überwiesen hat im vorraus bekommt man nur mit Anwalt oder mit Strafanzeige zurück :-/ schaut in weiteren Foren da steht alles beschrieben, wie schlecht schottensoft.de ist


 
Joa liegt ja schon Jahrzehnte zurück 
Danke denn noch für den Hinweis!


----------



## thesimon (5. Mai 2014)

Steht auch bei ekomi:
https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-meinpaket-schottensoft-de.html

Einfach mal nach shop + erfahrungen googeln. Dann wird man direkt fündig.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Mai 2014)

Mädels, der Thread ist von 2011


----------

